# [gentoo-wiki] est-il mort ?

## angela

Salut,

est-ce que ça vient de mon FAI, ou http://gentoo-wiki.com/ est mort ?

----------

## nonas

Ça ne vient pas de toi, le serveur est bien mort (de même que gentoo-portage.com). (pour pas trop longtemps espérons)

----------

## d2_racing

C'est pas la première fois que ça arrive  :Sad: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

il est revenu apparemment, il s'est encore fait hacké mais ils ont tout récupéré

----------

## anigel

Mais... En matière de wiki, peut-on vraiment parler de hack   :Twisted Evil:  ?

(gros et velu celui-là :p)

----------

## Dismantr

Huuummm, je te suis pas, Anigel  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: ...

Je suppose que, même pour un wiki, quand on en est à tout mettre hors-ligne, c'est qu'il y a eu de gros dommages et pas seulement une ou deux pages modifiées...

Dites, je trouve que les sites communautaires apparentées à Gentoo sont quand même très pris pour cible ces derniers temps, non ? Le Nid à Troll de Trevoke, Gentoo-Wiki, etc.... Ils n'ont pas ces problèmes sur les autres distro...

ça fait pas un peu beaucoup ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

............ça y est, j'ai trouvé ; c'est une conspiration de Windowsiens...   :Idea: 

... Ok, je sors...

----------

## d2_racing

Comment ça que Trevoke c'est fait hacké... et un wiki. J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi ils font ça.

----------

## anigel

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Huuummm, je te suis pas, Anigel   ...

 

Hmmm pas grave : la discussion est déjà ancienne, mais je n'ai guère changé d'avis sur le sujet...

----------

## Dismantr

Je vois...

D'où le troll... Ton argumentaire se tient, et la notion de "hack" pour un wiki aussi...  :Smile: 

Merci pour l'explication.

@d2_racing : Trevoke ne s'est pas fait hacké, mais de nombreux comptes de spammers viennent grandement polluer son forum. Problème épineux du moment...

----------

## geekounet

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> @d2_racing : Trevoke ne s'est pas fait hacké, mais de nombreux comptes de spammers viennent grandement polluer son forum. Problème épineux du moment...

 

Ouais, il lui manque un vrai modo (voire un vrai admin  :Laughing: ) !

----------

## Dismantr

Laisse tomber   :Laughing:   t'as déjà trop à faire avec le ciel !!!  :Razz:   :Wink: 

PS pour les autres : désolé, c'est une private joke  :Wink: 

----------

